# Filtro de audio para aplausos



## vtedescoe (Ago 14, 2007)

Tengo un problema con un encendido por aplausos.
No logro hacer que se filtre solo el sonido de palmas, me toma golpes de madera y metal pero no aplausos.
Alguien tiene algún filtro pasivo con componentes regulares que logre lo que necesito?
Se los voy a agradecer mucho.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 4, 2007)

trata de ver a que frecuencia trabaja el sonido que quieras usar, y separalo con un filtro pasa banda, suena complicado, pero para eso esta filterlab.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 4, 2007)

Es un problema  si debe distinquir  entre un golpe y un aplauso, estos circuitos se basan en la deteccion de un cambio brusco de nivel y por eso son muy sencillos.

Un aplauso es un sonido de ruido blanco formado por muuucha frecuencias.

Bajate un programa que se llama cooledit o cualquier otro que puedas ver la FFT.
Lo grabas en el PC y analizas la diferencias temporales y frecuenciales para ver por donde atacar el problema.


----------



## vtedescoe (Sep 4, 2007)

Ante todo muchas gracias por las respuestas.
Mi problema no es el analisis de la señal, sino el armado del circuito para filtrarlo.
Conocen algun tipo de filtro regulable, o algun circuito al cual cambiandole los componentes funcione como filtro a la frecuencia que yo quiero?
Denuevo muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2007)

Fijate en el circuito de este otro hilo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-encendido-mediante-aplausos-9217/


----------

